# My 95 200sx



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

Just got it back from the paint shop. i need to get the side skirts on yet since i didnt have the body clips i needed. 
Mods:
JWT Flywheel
Exedy Stage 1 Clutch
Injen CAI
ES Motor Mounts
Mossy Performance under drive Crank Pully
Mossy Performance uner drive Water Pump Pully
NGK platnums
NGK wires
Tein S Techs /w stock shocks (getting rid of very soon)

Things not in the car yet:
91 SER High Lobe Cams
JWT ECU

Things im working on:
New Suspension (Mind not made up yet, but most likley Koni's with H&R Sports)
SS Auto Chrome Header and Mid pipe /w 2" mandral bent rear section
Sway bars, strut bars, and bushings.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

VERY nice. Did you do the work on the front end yourself? Looks like a bumper, headlights and grille from a primera right? I love it nice job.


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

It is from a Pulsar. 1995 Nissan Pulsar : All Japanese Import Cars
No, i did not do any of the body work. i bought it from my friend and his uncle does a lot of painting, so he did it. the front end needed a lot, and i can not stress "a lot" enough, of body work. the fender and hood gap is near perfect, the gap from fender to door is perfect, he had to shave the body line in the fender. He ended the body line in front of the rear tire well to make it match the front. There are some flaws but not many and it just looks awsome. 
Thanks


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

those are the stock SER rims arnt they ? how big are they and what are your tire sizes ?? btw very nice car


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes they are stock SER wheels. 205-50 R15. The tires are Fuzion ZRi's. they corner nice but are not so great in the rain.
thnx


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

What type of sway bars are you thinking about getting...


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Everything is nice. Except the fact that there is snow on the ground. I'm Florida born and raised so i dunno how you can deal with snow. anyway, nice ride!
:banana:


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THATS ONE GOOD LOOKING B14 NICE AND SIMPLE


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

not sure on the sway bars. i dont like all the rice crap. no huge wings or crazy body kits with lots of air vents and what not on them. i like plain jane styling and no flashy things. 
Thanks


----------

